

Why You Should Never Accept A Counter Offer When You Resign - fur0n
http://news.monster.com/a/business/why-you-should-never-accept-a-counter-offer-when-you-resign-bbb1c5?WT.mc_n=CRM_US_B2C_LC_TWOM_Full_140711

======
cmsj
Real reason this post exists.... "Never accept a counter offer because we are
a job hunting website and don't get paid if you stay in your job".

